# Building Regulations....ignorance Breeds Contempt



## RezaD (9/6/14)

So I just received the "updated tenants manual" which effectively now lumps vaping with normal cigarettes. So now the only official smoking area is a little smoke filled room in the basement which I have always avoided like the plague even when I was a smoker. Effectively that would nullify what vaping has brought to the table for me in terms of health benefits.

That said when I was a smoker I smoked on the balcony (private space only available to our employees) which was fine except when it is raining (like it is right now).....the problem being analogs and water is not really a problem but but electronic mods + water is not a great combo.

Ofcourse this also effectively means that vaping at my desk would be a contravention of the building policy..... this is really depressing.


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

That is bad. Take them on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (9/6/14)

gonna have to make a cover for your mod, even if you stick it inside a plastic packet you will be fine water wise


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

I'm guessing you are not allowed food and drink in the building either? and you may only wear clothing made of fireproof material? .... what are their rules regarding farting? Dumb Shits!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

this is about where I would be seriously considering an alternate source of income.


----------



## Metal Liz (9/6/14)

that's absolute bull dude, like @Matthee said... TAKE THEM ON!!!  I'll bring a few friends and we can "klap" the ignorance out of them hahahaha


----------



## PeterHarris (9/6/14)

i have the same issue, im not allowed to vape at my desk, but this is mainly due to working for an American international company with strict standard policies and procedures ....


----------



## crack2483 (9/6/14)

^^^  shits getting serious! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/6/14)

me... i don't know if i am or am not allowed to vape at my desk, i have my own office and vape away happily, all the while making sure my bosses never see me doing it hahaha!!! knowing them, if my one boss sees me he will tell me that it's not allowed, so i'm rather careful... well in a way, hahaha cause both my MVPs are sitting proudly on my desk hahaha


----------



## BhavZ (9/6/14)

I recently found out that the reason we are not allowed to vape at our desks is because "vaping at your desk looks unprofessional"

The excuses corporations will make baffles me most times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> I recently found out that the reason we are not allowed to vape at our desks is because "vaping at your desk looks unprofessional"
> 
> The excuses corporations will make baffles me most times.


well if that's the case then it would be extremely unlikely that they would even let me in the door

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> well if that's the case then it would be extremely unlikely that they would even let me in the door


Dude we don't even need to dress formally, we wear jeans to work and we don't see clients at our office, well not on my floor in any case so I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

someone was employed to do the job of coming up with some rules, they're just doing their job...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/6/14)

My Boss (person that imagine them self as GOD) has always been on my case about me being a smoker, so recently he saw me, thank heavens i don't see him daily, and asks me so are you still smoking (I was never in the it club because of being a smoker, haha which just suited me perfectly) so I go: "no Quit smoking", so he goes: "really wow I am so impressed with you" so I go: "Yeah I am vaping now", haha, so the stupid tw.... goes so then you haven't stop smoking , ignorance is bliss.

PS: I am still not allowed in the *It Club*(or the suck up to the boss club) and its exactly how i like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (9/6/14)

you do know that you could take him to the ccma for discrimination for not being allowed in the club?
i know you dont wnat to be, but it constitutes abusive behavior towards you.... just FYI

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> you do know that you could take him to the ccma for discrimination for not being allowed in the club?
> i know you dont wnat to be, but it constitutes abusive behavior towards you.... just FYI


this is true... but who has time for that.... just key his car

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PuffingCrow (9/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> you do know that you could take him to the ccma for discrimination for not being allowed in the club?
> i know you dont wnat to be, but it constitutes abusive behavior towards you.... just FYI






BumbleBee said:


> this is true... but who has time for that.... just key his car



LOL Guys dont give me ideas here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> My Boss (person that imagine them self as GOD) has always been on my case about me being a smoker, so recently he saw me, thank heavens i don't see him daily, and asks me so are you still smoking (I was never in the it club because of being a smoker, haha which just suited me perfectly) so I go: "no Quit smoking", so he goes: "really wow I am so impressed with you" so I go: "Yeah I am vaping now", haha, so the stupid tw.... goes so then you haven't stop smoking , ignorance is bliss.
> 
> PS: I am still not allowed in the *It Club*(or the suck up to the boss club) and its exactly how i like it.



I have also noticed quite a few people saying to me that I have actually not really stopped smoking because I have just substituted it for vaping.

I used to argue with them and say that vaping is totally different and orders of magnitude less harmful. 

But for a while now i just say, well i am enjoying it way more than smoking and am having lots of fun now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

i find that people are more against smoking because its addictive (nicotine) than all the harmful stuff, so i say yes im vaping and yes it still has nicotine, so yes its still addictive, and im okay with that, but its healthier as the bad stuff tar, chemicals ect are no longer there, and also it doesnt stink and i dont have to empty ash trays anymore. So I am happier 

then they are more okay with vaping and agree with me that it is a bit better than smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

